# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  MATIZ/MZ sac publicidad, Proponemos ideas útiles e importantes para las Empresas Peruanas que buscan imponer su nombre y sus productos con decisión y fuerza.

## vbenedettt

Hola a todos,  Represento MATIZ/MZ sac publicidad, una agencia de Marketing y Publicidad con más de 14 años de experiencia en el mercado de Lima y Provincias.  Somos especialistas en el desarrollo de campañas globales pensadas para cada tipo de producto o servicio, con soluciones innovadoras a las necesidades de los clientes y con costos al alcance de todas las posibilidades.   NUESTRO TRABAJO ABARCA DESDE:  *- IMAGEN CORPORATIVA DE EMPRESAS,* *- CREACION y DESARROLLO DE PRODUCTOS,* *- LANZAMIENTO DE NUEVOS PRODUCTOS,* *- BROCHURES,*  *- FOTOGRAFIA PUBLICITARIA,* *- DISENO y PRODUCION DE STAND PARA FERIAS y EXPOSICIONES* *- MERCHANDISING,*  Los invito a visitar nuestra página web www.matizmz-publicidad.com y así poder conocer nuestros trabajo y a nuestros clientes que nos han elegido para manejar la imagen de sus empresas.  Gracias por su atención   Atentamente  Vincenzo Benedetti _Gerente de Marketing_  *MATIZ/MZ Publicidad* Av. Jose Pardo 1167 of. 402 Miraflores (Lima) Peru Tel/fax: 051 1 243 2467 Nextel: 411*9890 Web: www.matizmz-publicidad.com E_mail: matizmz@gmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: Quince empresas peruanas exponen productos orgánicos y de comercio justo en feria Biofach Artículo: Buscan convertir a España en hub para exportaciones de pymes peruanas a Europa Artículo: Once empresas peruanas buscan conocer tecnología española sobre aceitunas y aceite de oliva Ideas y propuestas para trabajar durante la moratoria a los OGM's en el Perú Empresas peruanas prevén concretar negocios por más de US$ 4 millones en feria de productos naturales en EEUU

----------

